# My 2012 Xenith Elite



## Andy STi (Sep 13, 2009)

Just picked my bike up yesterday. I joined a new masters team and Jamis is one of our sponsors. 3 hr drive to the shop to get the bike, 1 hr at the shop and a 3 hr drive home - Still made it out for a quick 1:30 ride. Today was a better test, 3:45, 76 miles and 3500 ft of climbing. So far I am really liking the bike. I am coming from a custom Serotta Ti frame with 7800 and this is my first "modern" carbon bike. I have a Look KG96 from the 90's but there is no comparison. The Jamis weighs much less than my Serotta and is much stiffer. Feel the big bumps more but the smaller surface ripples and bumps are not bad at all. SRAM is new to me so I'm trying to learn that.

The bike is a 58 and so far I've only swapped out the bars to the WCS curve. About 16.5 with old Dura Ace SL pedals, my Garmin, and cages. I will likely replace the seat and maybe put a different seat post on too. New 7900 pedals will be on soon too.


----------



## milkbaby (Aug 14, 2009)

Dang, that's a sweet looking ride!!! Good luck to you and your team this season!!!

I have an old Jamis Xenith Race that I really dig, the ride feels like a sports car with a lotta road feel. I wish it had exposed carbon weave like your new frame as I really like that look. Is that the Jamis seatpost on yours in the pic? The one I have feels very stiff and unforgiving, but it goes well with the way the rest of the bike rides IMHO.


----------



## Andy STi (Sep 13, 2009)

Thanks! Love the handling of this bike, really enjoyed my first couple rides. Seatpost is a Ritchey PRO carbon.


----------



## jheeno (Jun 28, 2011)

love the colour scheme on it ... let us know how it rides !


----------



## The Glass In Your Tire (Feb 10, 2012)

Congrats! You're going to love it.


----------



## Bozworth (Nov 23, 2011)

Great looking bike, let us know how you like the component group, etc.


----------



## mushroomking (Sep 26, 2008)

How tall are you? I've got a 58cm Xenith and it looks like you have some big dimensions.

I feel like Jamis is a bit underrated, these frames are incredibly stiff and have a very comfy cockpit.


----------



## Andy STi (Sep 13, 2009)

I'm 6'1" and my seat height is around 79cm. Seat to bar center is 59, might be 58 - I can't remember.

Got out for 60 on Sat and 103 on Sunday. Loving it! After 4 hours I wasn't liking the seat though, I think I'll get an Aliante - love that seat. Still screwing up my shifts at times but I'm sure I'll get it soon.

Putting on a Quarq and 7900 SPD pedals tonight.


----------



## arm017 (Feb 10, 2010)

Come on, you didn't want the Ui2/ Di2?!  That looks absolutely great. Very no nonsense. I am glad you are enjoying it. Congratulations.


----------



## Andy STi (Sep 13, 2009)

Thanks. Really liking it right now. Rode a bike with Di2 for a week last summer and fell in love with it, oh well at least I'm getting better with the SRAM.


----------



## Andy STi (Sep 13, 2009)

Bike in action winning it's first race!


----------



## lazinskm (Nov 14, 2002)

I received my Xenith Elite about 2 weeks ago, upgraded from a 06 Lemond Tete De Course (Ti/Carbon). I have been happy with how smooth it is over uneven roads, but I switched out the seat and seatpost (fizik allante and Thompson seatpost). The AC wheels ride like a dream as well. I am 6'4" and got a 61 cm frame.


----------



## ahumblecycler (Aug 15, 2007)

Owners and racers, would you mind giving us an update on this bike. I am looking at it as part of my end-of-season-next-season choices.

THANK YOU!


----------



## nickt30 (Nov 29, 2008)

stiff....stable...comfortable......pleasure to ride

I have mine with 27mm tires, full fenders, and panniers for commuting.

It allows me to have a stiff bike to get a good work out on for my short ride home, out of the saddle sprints and plenty of climbing with fast decents.
Bike handles great.

I also ride a xenith team that is race set up. 
But fitting the endura with lower bars and the bike is very racy.


----------



## Andy STi (Sep 13, 2009)

Still really happy with this bike. Has worked very well for me. Great race bike. Light and stiff and I don't get too beat up on it.


----------



## nickt30 (Nov 29, 2008)

nickt30 said:


> stiff....stable...comfortable......pleasure to ride
> 
> I have mine with 27mm tires, full fenders, and panniers for commuting.
> 
> ...




Ooooppppps...i was thinking this was a xenith "endura" elite.............


----------



## sbordogna2000 (Jul 23, 2012)

Just ordered mine this week. Looking forward to getting on it. Got a professional fitting so should be great. Going from a Trek 1.5 to this. Big jump.


----------



## macca33 (Oct 24, 2012)

Excavator time!

I recently purchased a secondhand 2012 frameset from a closing down LBS (very cheap!) and built it with DA9000, FFwd F4R-C wheelset, FSA carbon post, Prologo Scratch saddle and Zipp cockpit - this thing is a ripper! Stiff through the BB, but compliant ride - particularly on coarse-chip bitumen. I'm fairly happy with it.




cheers


----------



## Andy STi (Sep 13, 2009)

macca33 said:


> Excavator time!
> 
> I recently purchased a secondhand 2012 frameset from a closing down LBS (very cheap!) and built it with DA9000, FFwd F4R-C wheelset, FSA carbon post, Prologo Scratch saddle and Zipp cockpit - this thing is a ripper! Stiff through the BB, but compliant ride - particularly on coarse-chip bitumen. I'm fairly happy with it.
> 
> ...


Perfect! 
I'm still racing mine. Just finished Cascade Classic a couple weeks ago. Really want a new bike but it's hard to justify as this frame is working fine.


----------



## Andy STi (Sep 13, 2009)

Mine now


----------



## macca33 (Oct 24, 2012)

Still looking the goods mate!


----------

